# Glen Campbell 1936-2017



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I just heard this on the news. I'm not a country music fan by any means, but his _Galveston_ was one of the first songs I ever heard and really listened to (all the way in the North of England!).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Really love the song Wichita Lineman.





Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman

It's unique that a musician's musician becomes such a huge public figure and is known for his singing and personality.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice song to remember:

Glen Campbell- Gentle On My Mind


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An all-around good guy--killer session guitarist for years before striking out on his own. I also enjoyed his acting in _True Grit_.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-40870474


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite singer in a genre I don't particularly care for. RIP Glen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


He was the Witchita Lineman; the lineman for the county.....my favorite.

RIP my good man! :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

He had so much talent and charm, and he will be missed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Campbell & Tucker, what a duo.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/music/ct-tanya-tucker-ott-1030-20151027-column.html


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I just found out he was Chanticleer in Rock-a-Doodle. My respect for him went way up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

Guitarist for the Wrecking Crew whose guitar work appears more songs than most people realize.


----------

